# Carne Asada Burrito



## SD Beerman (Feb 13, 2006)

:ms Grilled Carne Asada, fresh guacamole, cheddar cheese wrapped in a warm flour tortilla, nothing better. San diego has so many places for this tasty meal you can eat anywhere. Alejandro's in Mira Mesa is good. What do you guys have out there?


----------



## Foz (Apr 14, 2005)

You have to at least give honorable mention to the Machaca


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

You guys are making me hungry.
Knock it off!
:sl


----------



## TypeO- (Jan 4, 2006)

I'm originally from the San Diego area, Oceanside to be specific. If there's one thing that I miss about SoCal, it's the Carne Asada burritos from one of the many taco shops in the area. How any of these restaurants can sell nearly two pounds of deliciously grilled beef for less than $4.00 is a mystery to me. If you're in the SD area, try out one of the many xxxxberto's taco shops.


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

The infamous burrito ladies in Odessa that get up at the crack of dawn and prepare all their burrito's and then bring you whatever you want for 1.50. You cant beat homemade burrito's brought to you in the morning. Their Carne Asada with their homemade hot sauce is crazy good.


----------



## oddball (Feb 14, 2006)

The world-famous "Mission" burritos in San Francisco's Mission District are awesome. Carne Asada, rice, pinto beans, guac, cheese and fresh salsa, rolled into a 5 lb package (but carnitas is my fave...).

Pancho Villa and La Cumbre are some fine establishments.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

I even had Carne Asada fries in SD.Im from SD and when I go home all I eat is Mexican food. East Coast is different..Good but different..No rolled taco's..no pickled carrots but we have white sauce...for chips..mmm good.


----------



## billysglitch (Jun 23, 2005)

TypeO- said:


> I'm originally from the San Diego area, Oceanside to be specific. If there's one thing that I miss about SoCal, it's the Carne Asada burritos from one of the many taco shops in the area. How any of these restaurants can sell nearly two pounds of deliciously grilled beef for less than $4.00 is a mystery to me. If you're in the SD area, try out one of the many xxxxberto's taco shops.


Because live traps are cheap and the cats are a plenty!  
I'm just foolin now. :r


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

Near our school there was a establishment that had some 1.5 feet burritos. They had Carne Asada, Beans, Cheese, Carnitas, guacamole, salsa. They were GREAT!!, But nothing beats good old Carne asada Tacos . You have to eat Mexican Food in Mexico to know the real deal (and not in a Fancy restaurant, the small places are the best ).


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

La Bamba on Bardstown Road in Louisville has Burritos as Big as your Head!!!


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I live in North Texas now. We have no decent Mexican food. I miss Phoenix very rarely, but when I do, it always involves a craving for good Mexican food.


----------



## TypeO- (Jan 4, 2006)

Slight threadjack here, but anyone like fish tacos? Again, best ones to be had in the SD area. They're not to be found here on the East Coast as far as I can tell. I miss them. I've got to cash in some miles and head to SD to visit the family.


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

TypeO- said:


> Slight threadjack here, but anyone like fish tacos? Again, best ones to be had in the SD area. They're not to be found here on the East Coast as far as I can tell. I miss them. I've got to cash in some miles and head to SD to visit the family.


Fins fish tacos are the best 
the SD crew will be ready to herf when ya get here mate


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

TypeO- said:


> Slight threadjack here, but anyone like fish tacos? Again, best ones to be had in the SD area. They're not to be found here on the East Coast as far as I can tell. I miss them. I've got to cash in some miles and head to SD to visit the family.


Havent tried the ones in SD, but i do like fish tacos. Over here they cover the fish with some kind of flour deep fry it and serve it with cabagge, fresh salsa(tomato, onion, chile, etc...), and if you like mayonaise and ketchup. They are excellent!

Actually talking about sea food tacos (more threadjack, sorry), have you tried tacos de Mantaraya, (Sting Ray Tacos). They are also very good. Damn now im Hungry.

Ok end of threadjack--


----------



## TypeO- (Jan 4, 2006)

WillyGT said:


> Havent tried the ones in SD, but i do like fish tacos. Over here they cover the fish with some kind of flour deep fry it and serve it with cabagge, fresh salsa(tomato, onion, chile, etc...), and if you like mayonaise and ketchup. They are excellent!
> 
> Actually talking about sea food tacos (more threadjack, sorry), have you tried tacos de Mantaraya, (Sting Ray Tacos). They are also very good. Damn now im Hungry.
> 
> Ok end of threadjack--


Willy - Most of the taco shops in SD are about as authentic as you can get in the US, from the enchiladas to the tamales. I've been to numerous Mexican restaurants across the US, mom-and-pop shops and the chains, and find most of them to be more Tex-Mex style. Your description of the fish tacos in Mexicali is just about what is served in SD. There is usually some kind of white sauce in the mix too. I don't know what it is, but it's good.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Love my mexican place here, but know it is also more Tex-Mex than real Mexican. Just can't find anything truely authentic anywhere close to here. Only had fish tacos once ... and they were not good. Haven't braved them since.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

THere is a great Taco Shop a few miles from my house. The $4 small burito is about the size of a softball. I had one last week. What a meal!!!


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

Finally in the last couple of years we have started to get great authentic Mexican food in the Southern New Jersey area . No more ChiChi's crap (out of business) . One of my favorites is El Azteca in Mt.Laurel , NJ . I won't go to Don Pablos or On the Boarder for fear of them being reinvented ChiChi's .


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

SD Beerman said:


> :ms Grilled Carne Asada, fresh guacamole, cheddar cheese wrapped in a warm flour tortilla, nothing better. San diego has so many places for this tasty meal you can eat anywhere. Alejandro's in Mira Mesa is good. What do you guys have out there?


Hey Larry what about the Californian burrito at Callahan's,had one last night with a couple of Smithwicks... mmmmm it was good  
it isn't a 100% carne asada burrito ... but it's made by 100% mexican cooks


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

croatan said:


> I live in North Texas now. We have no decent Mexican food. I miss Phoenix very rarely, but when I do, it always involves a craving for good Mexican food.


yo yo yo Uncle Julio's is the best damn mexican food period. If you don't like the Mexican food here then get back to Arizona boy.:sl :w


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

cameroncouch02 said:


> yo yo yo Uncle Julio's is the best damn mexican food period. If you don't like the Mexican food here then get back to Arizona boy.:sl :w


Pendejo, Uncle Julio's is the best large-scale Mexican-type food operation in Fort Worth. I like the place and go there often but it just doesn't compare to the little hole-in-the wall places where you've got to order in Spanish and make sure your beer comes in a bottle.

And every time I go back to Arizona, I eat very well.


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

croatan said:


> Pendejo, Uncle Julio's is the best large-scale Mexican-type food operation in Fort Worth. I like the place and go there often but it just doesn't compare to the little hole-in-the wall places where you've got to order in Spanish and make sure your beer comes in a bottle.
> 
> And every time I go back to Arizona, I eat very well.


Bro, you need to see the rest of Texas puto. My favorite is a lil hole in the wall in Brownwood called Gomez's. It's been family owned and operated ever since my Dad was a lil kid. So put that in your pipe and smoke it.:fu


----------



## LSUTIGER (Jan 13, 2004)

Plenty of great Mexican places to eat in Houston! REAL Mexican food is great.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Its odd that Gabe hasn't posted in this thread yet.........




:r
BWAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

SD Beerman said:


> :ms Grilled Carne Asada, fresh guacamole, cheddar cheese wrapped in a warm flour tortilla, nothing better. San diego has so many places for this tasty meal you can eat anywhere. Alejandro's in Mira Mesa is good. What do you guys have out there?


Growing up in El Paso we had Coronado Meats and they had a lunch counter that sold something called a Chile Verde Burrito. It was like a Caudillo with meat potatoes and green chiles wrapped in a big ole flour tortilla.

Es preety gud.


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Its odd that Gabe hasn't posted in this thread yet.........
> 
> :r
> BWAHAHAHAHAHA


:r 
I was thinking the same


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

SD Beerman said:


> :ms Grilled Carne Asada, fresh guacamole, cheddar cheese wrapped in a warm flour tortilla, nothing better. San diego has so many places for this tasty meal you can eat anywhere. Alejandro's in Mira Mesa is good. What do you guys have out there?


Beerman.....living in So Cal we tend to take the Mexican food for granted. The stuff that you can get in So California, So Texas or So Arizona at any hole in the wall drive thru puts a lot of (not all) big Mexican food restaurants to shame in other parts of the country. It's a regional thing and we've got more ex-Mexicans living here than anywhere else.

One of my favorite places to go was a real small place in Cucamonga with just a counter with about 10 stools called Rubens. They had a menu board with all of the meats available and a good selection of cold beers. You could get tacos, burritos, quesadillas or tortas. You just order what you want and the type of meat you want in it.

Some of the meats
Pollo Chicken
Al Pastor Pork
Carnitas Pork
Carne Asada Beef
Lengua Beef Tongue
Seso Beef Brain

and a bunch more that I can't remember.

Damn, now I'm hungry!!!:r


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

WillyGT said:


> :r
> I was thinking the same


Gabe likes McDonalds better.............


----------



## fitzsmoke (Mar 9, 2006)

You know it is getting real when goat is on the menu. I'm told it is a bit like venison. Also heard from numerous friends that the "roach coaches" have the best/ most authentic Mexican food. I live in Oregon and we are blessed with many excellent Mexican restaurants.


----------

